# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته شنوایی سنجی ، پرستاری ، علوم آزمایشگاهی

## pezeshki94

سلام... ایام به کام

بین سه رشته شنوایی سنجی ، پرستاری ، علوم آزمایشگاهی به نظر شما کدوم بهتره ؟؟ و اگر اطلاعات کافی دارید لطفا توضیح بدید با مدرک کارشناسی هر کدوم از این رشته ، چه فعالیت هایی میشه کرد؟؟ د
رباره وضعیت استخدامی این رشته برای آقایون هم توضیح بدید خیلی ممنون

----------


## khaan

خب مسلما علوم آزمایشگاهی بهتر هست از هر لحاظ. تازه ادامه تحصیل بدی استقلال مالی هم داری

----------


## artim

> سلام... ایام به کام
> 
> بین سه رشته شنوایی سنجی ، پرستاری ، علوم آزمایشگاهی به نظر شما کدوم بهتره ؟؟ و اگر اطلاعات کافی دارید لطفا توضیح بدید با مدرک کارشناسی هر کدوم از این رشته ، چه فعالیت هایی میشه کرد؟؟ د
> رباره وضعیت استخدامی این رشته برای آقایون هم توضیح بدید خیلی ممنون


*هر سه رشته تقریبا در یک سطح هستن با مدرک کارشناسی
بسگی به علاقه ات داره که به کدام گرایش داری و روحیه ات چطوره
در کل شنوایی سنجی از لحاظ درامدی چند ساله خوبه کارش
با مدرک کارشناسی میشه در مراکز دولتی و خصوصی استخدام شد اگه نیاز به نیرو داشته باشن*

----------


## masood2013

> سلام... ایام به کام
> 
> بین سه رشته شنوایی سنجی ، پرستاری ، علوم آزمایشگاهی به نظر شما کدوم بهتره ؟؟ و اگر اطلاعات کافی دارید لطفا توضیح بدید با مدرک کارشناسی هر کدوم از این رشته ، چه فعالیت هایی میشه کرد؟؟ د
> رباره وضعیت استخدامی این رشته برای آقایون هم توضیح بدید خیلی ممنون


شنوایی سنجی هرچی هم باشه، کارش تمیزتر از پرستاری و علوم آزمایشگاهیه.

----------


## pezeshki94

> خب مسلما علوم آزمایشگاهی بهتر هست از هر لحاظ. تازه ادامه تحصیل بدی استقلال مالی هم داری


منظورتون از استقلال مالی چی هست؟؟

----------


## khaan

> منظورتون از استقلال مالی چی هست؟؟


استقلال شغلی منظور بود
خودت آزمایشگاه برنی با مدرک دکتری

Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.

----------


## fateme.tehran

علوم آزمایشگاهی رو از همه رده پایین تره..

----------


## pezeshki94

> علوم آزمایشگاهی رو از همه رده پایین تره..


من هم چنین احساسی دارم ولی درس های زیبایی داره

----------


## pezeshki94

> استقلال شغلی منظور بود
> خودت آزمایشگاه برنی با مدرک دکتری
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.


با احترام :Yahoo (105):  

میشه منبع این حرفتون رو قرار بدید

----------


## mahsa92

سال اول پرستاري ميوردم بيخيال بودم
سال درم اوردم متنفر بودم
امسال با اينكه ميدونم خيلي چيزا ميارم به اين نتيجه رسيدم هيچچي پرستاري نميشه
حداقلش با چشم باز وارد اين رشته ميشم(شايد البته!!!)

----------


## pezeshki94

> سال اول پرستاري ميوردم بيخيال بودم
> سال درم اوردم متنفر بودم
> امسال با اينكه ميدونم خيلي چيزا ميارم به اين نتيجه رسيدم هيچچي پرستاري نميشه
> حداقلش با چشم باز وارد اين رشته ميشم(شايد البته!!!)


چه چیزی نظرتون رو عوض کرده؟؟

----------


## mahsa92

> چه چیزی نظرتون رو عوض کرده؟؟


اهميت دولت تدبير و اميد و كليد و اينا به پرستاري

----------


## mahsa92

شنيدم قراره يه رشته بياد كمك پرستار
كاراي كثيف كاريو اون انجام ميده پرستار فقط امپول و مراقبت و...

----------


## Mamad org

مسلما پرستاری

----------


## seyed sajjad

بنظرم پرستاری بهتره چون اون دوتا رشته ی دیگه سرمایه میخواد ولی پرستاری نه، بعد از مدرک کارشناسی راحت استخدام بیمارستان‌ میشید 

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## khaan

علوم آزمایشگاهی راحت استخدام میشه سرمایه نمیخاد

Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.

----------


## mahsa92

حالا كه بيشتر فكر كردم من بودم اول شنوايي سنجيو ميزدم

----------


## khaan

شنوایی سنجی رشته ای هست که خیلی زود اشباع خواهد شد. ولی علوم آزمایشگاهی نه

----------


## sahard1994

> علوم آزمایشگاهی رو از همه رده پایین تره..


چرا ؟!

----------


## Masood11

> چرا ؟!


اینطور که من شنیدم، علوم آزمایشگاهی برای استارتش پول زیادی میخواد و اونم به تنهایی نمیشه چون به چنتا متخصص با گرایشای مختلف احتیاج داره تا درامدزا باشه! کار تو آزمایشگاههای دیگه هم حقوق زیادی نداره!

----------


## saeid_NRT

ولي کلا کاراي آزمايشگاهي خيلي راحتن. همه کارها رو دستگاه انجام ميده شما فقط نمونه رو وارد دستگاه ميکني و بعد عدد رو ميخوني! همين.

----------


## seyed sajjad

> ولي کلا کاراي آزمايشگاهي خيلي راحتن. همه کارها رو دستگاه انجام ميده شما فقط نمونه رو وارد دستگاه ميکني و بعد عدد رو ميخوني! همين.


راحته ولی با پولی ک بت میدن نمیشه یه خانواده رو سرپرستی کنی

فرستاده شده از GT-S5303ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> سلام... ایام به کام
> 
> بین سه رشته شنوایی سنجی ، پرستاری ، علوم آزمایشگاهی به نظر شما کدوم بهتره ؟؟ و اگر اطلاعات کافی دارید لطفا توضیح بدید با مدرک کارشناسی هر کدوم از این رشته ، چه فعالیت هایی میشه کرد؟؟ د
> رباره وضعیت استخدامی این رشته برای آقایون هم توضیح بدید خیلی ممنون



*
رشته‌ علوم‌آزمایشگاهی‌* به‌ ویژه‌ در مقطع‌ *کاردانی‌* یک‌ رشته‌ عملی‌ است‌ و جوانانی‌ که‌ علاقه‌مند به‌ کار عملی‌ هستند و نسبت‌ به‌ بو یا آزمایش‌ با ادرار و مدفوع‌ حساس‌ نیستند، در این‌ رشته‌ موفق‌ می‌شوند. در ضمن‌ لازم‌ است‌ که‌ دانشجو به‌ دروس‌ شیمی‌ و زیست‌شناسی‌ علاقه‌مند باشد. گفتنی‌ است‌ که‌ رشته‌ علوم‌آزمایشگاهی‌ در کشور ما تا مقطع‌ دکترا به‌ صورت‌ ناپیوسته‌ دانشجو می‌پذیرد.
_موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :_
رشته‌ علوم‌آزمایشگاهی‌ از جمله‌ رشته‌هایی‌ است‌ که‌ بازار کار نسبتاً خوبی‌ دارد. زیرا امروزه‌ جامعه‌ ما به‌ امر بهداشت‌ و سلامتی‌ پی‌ برده‌ است‌ و بی‌ شک‌ بدون‌ استفاده‌ از آزمایشگاه‌های‌ تشخیص‌ طبی‌ حفظ‌ سلامت‌ جامعه‌ و جلوگیری‌ از شیوع‌ بیماری‌های‌ عفونی‌ و آلرژی‌ها یا مبارزه‌ با بیماری‌های‌ ژنتیکی‌ امکان‌پذیر نیست‌.
*
رشته‌ پرستاری* یک‌ پرستار باید علاوه‌ بر دانش‌ لازم‌، از آمادگی‌ روحی‌ و روانی‌، صبر و حوصله‌، روابط‌ عمومی‌ خوب‌ و قدرت‌ تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ بالا برخوردار باشد. به‌ عبارت‌ دیگر یک‌ پرستار نمی‌تواند تنها با تکیه‌ بر دروس‌ دانشگاهی‌، در کار خود موفق‌ شود بلکه‌ باید از دانش‌ خود در شرایط‌ مختلف‌ و متفاوت‌ به‌ درستی‌ استفاده‌ کند و این‌ نیاز به‌ قدرت‌ تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ خوب‌، سرعت‌ عمل‌ و آمادگی‌ روحی‌ و روانی‌ دارد.دل و جرات بالایی در مواجه با صحنه ها داشته باشد.
_موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :_
در کشور ما با این‌ که‌ پرستاران‌ جایگاه‌ واقعی‌ خود را نیافته‌اند و در چند سال‌ اخیر نیز با تعداد قابل‌ توجهی‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ رشته‌ پرستاری‌ از دانشگاه‌ آزاد و دانشگاه‌های‌ علوم‌ پزشکی‌ و خدمات‌ بهداشتی‌ ـ درمانی‌ روبرو هستیم‌ اما هنوز مراکز بهداشتی‌ ـ درمانی‌ به‌ پرستارانی‌ متخصص‌، مجرب‌ و توانمند نیازمندند و در واقع‌ بازار کار برای‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ خوب‌ این‌ رشته‌ وجود دارد.چون‌ پرستاران‌ علاوه‌ بر کار در بیمارستان‌ها و مراکز بهداشتی‌ ـ درمانی‌ می‌توانند در صنعت‌ برای‌ مراقبت‌ از سلامت‌ و بهداشت‌ کارکنان‌ صنایع‌ مختلف‌، در سازمان‌ تربیت‌ بدنی‌ و مراکز ورزشی‌ به‌ عنوان‌ یکی‌ از اعضای‌ اصلی‌ تیم‌ مراقبت‌ پزشکی‌ و در آموزش‌ و پرورش‌ فعالیت‌ نمایند.حتی‌ یک‌ پرستار می‌تواند به طور مستقل‌ فعالیت‌ کند؛ یعنی‌ با تأسیس‌ مرکز بهداشت‌ خصوصی‌ به‌ ارزیابی‌ وضعیت‌ سلامت‌ افراد جامعه‌ بپردازد یا مهدکودک‌ دایر نماید.

----------


## M-Amin

> *
> رشته‌ علوم‌آزمایشگاهی‌* به‌ ویژه‌ در مقطع‌ *کاردانی‌* یک‌ رشته‌ عملی‌ است‌ و جوانانی‌ که‌ علاقه‌مند به‌ کار عملی‌ هستند و نسبت‌ به‌ بو یا آزمایش‌ با ادرار و مدفوع‌ حساس‌ نیستند، در این‌ رشته‌ موفق‌ می‌شوند. در ضمن‌ لازم‌ است‌ که‌ دانشجو به‌ دروس‌ شیمی‌ و زیست‌شناسی‌ علاقه‌مند باشد. گفتنی‌ است‌ که‌ رشته‌ علوم‌آزمایشگاهی‌ در کشور ما تا مقطع‌ دکترا به‌ صورت‌ ناپیوسته‌ دانشجو می‌پذیرد.
> _موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :_
> رشته‌ علوم‌آزمایشگاهی‌ از جمله‌ رشته‌هایی‌ است‌ که‌ بازار کار نسبتاً خوبی‌ دارد. زیرا امروزه‌ جامعه‌ ما به‌ امر بهداشت‌ و سلامتی‌ پی‌ برده‌ است‌ و بی‌ شک‌ بدون‌ استفاده‌ از آزمایشگاه‌های‌ تشخیص‌ طبی‌ حفظ‌ سلامت‌ جامعه‌ و جلوگیری‌ از شیوع‌ بیماری‌های‌ عفونی‌ و آلرژی‌ها یا مبارزه‌ با بیماری‌های‌ ژنتیکی‌ امکان‌پذیر نیست‌.
> *
> رشته‌ پرستاری* یک‌ پرستار باید علاوه‌ بر دانش‌ لازم‌، از آمادگی‌ روحی‌ و روانی‌، صبر و حوصله‌، روابط‌ عمومی‌ خوب‌ و قدرت‌ تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ بالا برخوردار باشد. به‌ عبارت‌ دیگر یک‌ پرستار نمی‌تواند تنها با تکیه‌ بر دروس‌ دانشگاهی‌، در کار خود موفق‌ شود بلکه‌ باید از دانش‌ خود در شرایط‌ مختلف‌ و متفاوت‌ به‌ درستی‌ استفاده‌ کند و این‌ نیاز به‌ قدرت‌ تجزیه‌ و تحلیل‌ خوب‌، سرعت‌ عمل‌ و آمادگی‌ روحی‌ و روانی‌ دارد.دل و جرات بالایی در مواجه با صحنه ها داشته باشد.
> _موقعیت‌ شغلی‌ در ایران :_
> در کشور ما با این‌ که‌ پرستاران‌ جایگاه‌ واقعی‌ خود را نیافته‌اند و در چند سال‌ اخیر نیز با تعداد قابل‌ توجهی‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ رشته‌ پرستاری‌ از دانشگاه‌ آزاد و دانشگاه‌های‌ علوم‌ پزشکی‌ و خدمات‌ بهداشتی‌ ـ درمانی‌ روبرو هستیم‌ اما هنوز مراکز بهداشتی‌ ـ درمانی‌ به‌ پرستارانی‌ متخصص‌، مجرب‌ و توانمند نیازمندند و در واقع‌ بازار کار برای‌ فارغ‌التحصیل‌ خوب‌ این‌ رشته‌ وجود دارد.چون‌ پرستاران‌ علاوه‌ بر کار در بیمارستان‌ها و مراکز بهداشتی‌ ـ درمانی‌ می‌توانند در صنعت‌ برای‌ مراقبت‌ از سلامت‌ و بهداشت‌ کارکنان‌ صنایع‌ مختلف‌، در سازمان‌ تربیت‌ بدنی‌ و مراکز ورزشی‌ به‌ عنوان‌ یکی‌ از اعضای‌ اصلی‌ تیم‌ مراقبت‌ پزشکی‌ و در آموزش‌ و پرورش‌ فعالیت‌ نمایند.حتی‌ یک‌ پرستار می‌تواند به طور مستقل‌ فعالیت‌ کند؛ یعنی‌ با تأسیس‌ مرکز بهداشت‌ خصوصی‌ به‌ ارزیابی‌ وضعیت‌ سلامت‌ افراد جامعه‌ بپردازد یا مهدکودک‌ دایر نماید.


متاسفانه دکتری برای رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی از سال 72 برداشته شده..ودیگه دکتری نداره

----------


## amiredge

> متاسفانه دکتری برای رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی از سال 72 برداشته شده..ودیگه دکتری نداره


دكتراي تخصصيش برداشته شده.

----------


## M-Amin

> دكتراي تخصصيش برداشته شده.


منمنظورتون از دکترای تخصصی چیه؟پاتولوژی رو میگین؟!!!
رشته علوم آزمایشگاهی از سال 72 سقف تحصیلاتش فوق لیسانسه و دیگه دکتری نداره

----------


## alisol1250

شنوایی سنجی فوق العادس و حقوقشم با بقیه قابل مقایسه نیست
پرستاری کارش فوق العاده سنگینه فوقش حق.قش بشه 1میلیون . 600
علوم آزمایشگاهیم با لیسانس از همه رشته ها پایین تره ولی ارشد و دکتراش در حد تخصص پول داره

----------


## hsam

> استقلال شغلی منظور بود
> خودت آزمایشگاه برنی با مدرک دکتری
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.


دوس عزیز باید به اطلاعت برسونم که دیگه ارشد و دکتری علوم ازمایشگاهی حذف شد و شما برای ادامه تحصیل باید به سایر رشته ها بروید مثل سم شناسی یا بیوشیمی از این رو دیگه نمی شه مطب زد

----------


## artim

> استقلال شغلی منظور بود
> خودت آزمایشگاه برنی با مدرک دکتری
> 
> Sent from my iPad Air using tapatalk.


اطلاعات اشتباه نده بابا
کی گفته با دکتری علوم از میتونی ازمایشگاه بزنی 
نمیشه

----------


## G O L B A R G

> اطلاعات اشتباه نده بابا
> کی گفته با دکتری علوم از میتونی ازمایشگاه بزنی 
> نمیشه


آریا ؟!!! واقعا ارشد و دکترای علوم آز برداشته شده ؟ تو دفترچه ی سازمان سنجش همچین چیزی نوشته ؟ نمیشه گروهی چندتا دکترای علوم  آز باهم آزمایشگاه بزنن ؟؟ لینک معتبر  
لطفا !

----------


## artim

> آریا ؟!!! واقعا ارشد و دکترای علوم آز برداشته شده ؟ تو دفترچه ی سازمان سنجش همچین چیزی نوشته ؟ نمیشه گروهی چندتا دکترای علوم  آز باهم آزمایشگاه بزنن ؟؟ لینک معتبر  
> لطفا !


من نمیدونم برداشته شده یا نه
اما با دکتری علوم از نمیشه ازمایشگاه زد باید دکترای حرفه ای باشه
اینو رییس دانشکنده علوم پزشکی تهران گفت
چقدر صحت داره خدا میدونه

----------


## G O L B A R G

> من نمیدونم برداشته شده یا نه
> اما با دکتری علوم از نمیشه ازمایشگاه زد باید دکترای حرفه ای باشه
> اینو رییس دانشکنده علوم پزشکی تهران گفت
> چقدر صحت داره خدا میدونه


دکترای حرفه ای دیگه چیه ؟؟  :Yahoo (35):  حالا چجوری میشه تو علوم آز دکترای حرفه ای گرفت ؟ :Y (463):

----------


## artim

> دکترای حرفه ای دیگه چیه ؟؟  حالا چجوری میشه تو علوم آز دکترای حرفه ای گرفت ؟


یعنی دکترای مستقیم مثل پزشکی
قبلا میشد الان نمیشه
با مدرک علوم از دکتراش میگن جذیدا میگن نمیشه ازمایشگاه زد

----------


## Mr.Hosein

به ترتیب از لحاظ درامد:بینایی سنجی-پرستاری-علوم ازمایشگاهی(میانگینو میگم!منظور از پرستار هم پرستار معمولی هست!نه هد نرس یا سوپروایزر یا...)
به ترتیب از لحاظ بازار کار:پرستاری- دو رشته ی دیگه در یه سطحن!
از لحاظ جای پیشرفت:علوم ازمایشگاهی-پرستاری-بینایی سنجی
از لحاظ راحت تر ادامه تحصیل دادن:پرستاری-علوم ازمایشگاهی-بینایی سنجی

در کل بعد از بینایی سنجی پرستاری رو بهت پیشنهاد میکنم...حتی به بعضی افراد با توجه به روحیشون پرستاری رو به جای بینایی سنجی پیشنهاد میکنم!
علوم ازمیشگاهی و در کل علوم پایه در ایران وضعیت زیاد مناسبی نداره...کار گیرت میاد!ولی به سختی...وضعیت ارشد بهتره...باید پارتی داشته باشی...گرفتن پی اچ دی و ازمایشگاه زدن هم این روزا جیزی شبیه رویا هست!
با توجه به روحیاتت انتخاب رشته کن...با توجه به علاقت...
اگه بیشتر علاقه به کارهای تحقیقاتی داری:علوم ازمایشگاهی
اگه دنبال رشته ای نزدیک به پزشکی و عاشق کمک کردن به بیمار به صورت مستقیم هستی:پرستاری
اگه دنبال رشته ای هستی که سختیش کم تر از دو رشته ی بالا باشه و نقش کمتری داشته باشی:بینایی سنجی

باز هم به حرفای اینجا قناعت نکن و حتما در دنیای واقعی دنبال رشته ای که توش موفق میشی بگرد...بپرس...از دانشجو از کسی که داره تو رشته مد نظرت کار میکنه...قراره حالا حالاها با رشتت بمونی!درست انتخابش کن...

----------


## G O L B A R G

> یعنی دکترای مستقیم مثل پزشکی
> قبلا میشد الان نمیشه
> با مدرک علوم از دکتراش میگن جذیدا میگن نمیشه ازمایشگاه زد


پزشک دیدم مطب بزنه ! ولی آزمایشگاه نه !  :Yahoo (13):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## FaaRshD

اگه پول داشته باشی و وضع مالیت خوب باشه و اگه تلاش مستمر داشته باشی واسه گرفتن دکترا علوم ازمایشگاهی رو حتما توصیه میکنم .. چون گرفتن دکترا از قبول شدن تو کنکور هم سخت تره .. میگن یکی از دستگاه های ازمایشگاه 300 میلیون ـه ! 




> *اشخاص حقيقي متقاضي تاسيس آزمايشگاه بايد داراي يكي از مدارک ذيل باشند :*
> 
> *1-  دكتري تخصصي آسيب شناسي باليني يا تشريحي ( يا هردو )    * 
> *2-  دكتري  تخصصي علوم آزمايشگاهي*
> *3-  دكتراي حرفه اي علوم آزمايشگاهي* 
> *4-  دكتري تخصصي یا دارندگان مدرک ( PHD) با گرایش بالینی در یک یا چند مورد از موارد قید شده درماده 3*
> 
> *الف) بيوشيمي*
> *ب) خون شناسي*
> ...




تو این بین خون شناسی و بانک خون ایمونوهماتولوژی دیگه بین رشته ها نیست و مدرکی رو تو این زمینه نمیدن ! یعنی نابودش کردن !

سال 91 اموزش دکترای علوم ازمایشگاه متوقف شده بود ! ولی با توجه به نیاز کشور به دکترای این رشته ، تصمیم گرفته شد دوباره دکترای این رشته رو راه بندازن .. تا جایی که من خبر دارم سال قبل واسه دکتری امتحان گرفتن .. فکر کنم دوباره راه اندازی بشه ! 

ولی اگه وضع مالی خوبی نداری وتلاش مستمر هم نداری اگه امکانش هست و رتبه ـت میرسه بزن فیزیوتراپی ! که بازار کار خوبی داره فعلا ! 

لول 3 هم شنوایی سنجی رو توصیه میکنم ! تو همین لول تغذیه رو هم توصیه میکنم .. 

بعد تو لول 4 ، پرستاری وبینایی سنجی و گفتار درمانی و کار درمانی و توانبخشی رو توصیه میکنم ! 

پرستاری = پذیرش انی و راحت + سخت ترین کار ممکن + بیشترین ساعت کاری و متاسفانه کمترین حقوق ! 

بینایی سنجی اینده کاریش کار تو مراکز دولتی ـه ! حقوقش هم همون 1.5 تا 2 ! بقیه رشته ها هم مثل بینایی سنجی ـه !

کلی بگم از لحاظ در امد ! 

دکترای علوم آزمایشگاهی >> شنوایی سنجی > سوپروایزری پرستاری  

شنوایی سنجی > سوپروایزری پرستاری > لیسانس و فوق لیسانس علوم ازمایشگاهی  

شنوایی سنجی > لیسانس و فوق لیسانس علوم ازمایشگاهی = پرستار ساده ( شانس پذیرش پرستاری صد برابر ـه علوم ازمایشگاهی ـه ! خیلی سخت کار علوم ازمایشگاهی پیدا میشه )  !

اما از لحاظ گیر اوردن کار : اگه پول مطب و دم دستگاه داشته باشی شنوایی سنجی > نداشته باشی که  پرستاری >>> لیسانس و فوق لیسانس ازمایشگاهی

----------


## artim

> پزشک دیدم مطب بزنه ! ولی آزمایشگاه نه !


از گرایشات پزشکی منظورمه

----------


## MohammadT

کسی میدونه سطح کاری لیسانس پرستاری با فوق لیسانس پرستاری چه فرقی داره؟

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> کسی میدونه سطح کاری لیسانس پرستاری با فوق لیسانس پرستاری چه فرقی داره؟


بستگی به گرایشت داره...از لحاظ تفاوت شغلی و مالی اگه بخوای بدونی... پارتی و بعد از اون سابقه بیشتر از فوق لیسانس کمکت میکنه!(منظور کار در بیمارستان بود!)(ولی خوب با فوق لیسانس احتمال هد نرس شدنت هست!و سوپر وایزر شدن هم امکان پذیره!)
برای مربی شدن و تدریس هم در کنار فوق لیسانس پارتی رو نیاز داری!(این روزها کلا شده پارتی همه چیز!)
کلی بهت بگم ارشد بیشتر شبیه یه پل به دکترا هست!انچنان چیز خاصی برات نداره!

----------


## FaaRshD

> کسی میدونه سطح کاری لیسانس پرستاری با فوق لیسانس پرستاری چه فرقی داره؟


فوق لیسانس به نوعی میشه سرپرستار ! یعنی جزو کسایی که میتونه سرپرستار بشه قرار میگیره چون مدرک بالاتری داره ولی پرستار ساده نه ! این سرپرستار هم یه چند سالی کار میکنه و اگه نمره قابل قبولی بگیره میتونه سوپروایزر بخش بشه .. کار سرپرستار هم مثل بقیه پرستاراست و یکم حقوق بیشتر ولی نظارت رو کار پرستارا رو هم داره ! یکی از مهمترین و اصلی ترین کاری یه پرستار ویزیت بیمار به همراه پزشک و ثبت گفته های پزشک هست ! سرپرستار هم با توجه به درسی که خونده گزارش رو بررسی میکنه که اشتباهی رخ نداده باشه ! گزارش تهیه وسایل مورد نیاز و نگه داری استریل وسایل و مراقبت از وسایل و مراقبت از پرستارها که داروهای بیمارستانی رو کش نرن ! اگه مشکلی پیش بیاد کسی که پاسخگو به سوپروایزر هست ایشون هستن ! 

سوپروایزر پرستاری در واقع یه نقش مدیریتی هست .. همه کارهای سرپرستار +  شیفت کاری سرپرستار ها و پرستار ها رو تعیین میکنه ، حضور غیاب پرستارها رو انجام میده ، نحوه عملکرد پرستارها رو چک میکنه !  مسئول برگزاری کلاسهای اموزشی برای پرستاران ـه ! و اینکه اگه یه خطایی از سوی پرستار انچام بشه پاسخگویی به دکتر بخش با سوپروایزر بخش هست .. و دکتر بخش هم پاسخگوی معاون بیمارستان و رییس بیمارستان هست  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## G O L B A R G

> به ترتیب از لحاظ درامد:بینایی سنجی-پرستاری-علوم ازمایشگاهی(میانگینو میگم!منظور از پرستار هم پرستار معمولی هست!نه هد نرس یا سوپروایزر یا...)
> به ترتیب از لحاظ بازار کار:پرستاری- دو رشته ی دیگه در یه سطحن!
> از لحاظ جای پیشرفت:علوم ازمایشگاهی-پرستاری-بینایی سنجی
> از لحاظ راحت تر ادامه تحصیل دادن:پرستاری-علوم ازمایشگاهی-بینایی سنجی
> 
> در کل بعد از بینایی سنجی پرستاری رو بهت پیشنهاد میکنم...حتی به بعضی افراد با توجه به روحیشون پرستاری رو به جای بینایی سنجی پیشنهاد میکنم!
> علوم ازمیشگاهی و در کل علوم پایه در ایران وضعیت زیاد مناسبی نداره...کار گیرت میاد!ولی به سختی...وضعیت ارشد بهتره...باید پارتی داشته باشی...گرفتن پی اچ دی و ازمایشگاه زدن هم این روزا جیزی شبیه رویا هست!
> با توجه به روحیاتت انتخاب رشته کن...با توجه به علاقت...
> اگه بیشتر علاقه به کارهای تحقیقاتی داری:علوم ازمایشگاهی
> ...


آقا حسین سلام (: اینکه میگن دکترا و حتی ارشد برای علوم آز برداشته شده درسته ؟ اینجوری که دیگه جای پیشرفتی براش نمیمونه !!!  

اینکه میگن با دکترای علوم آز نمیشه آزمایشگاه زد تا چه حد درسته ؟ 

در رشته ی پرستاری !! در مقاطع بالاتر گرایشی مثل پرستاری کودک وجود داره ؟؟

----------


## G O L B A R G

> اگه پول داشته باشی و وضع مالیت خوب باشه و اگه تلاش مستمر داشته باشی واسه گرفتن دکترا علوم ازمایشگاهی رو حتما توصیه میکنم .. چون گرفتن دکترا از قبول شدن تو کنکور هم سخت تره .. میگن یکی از دستگاه های ازمایشگاه 300 میلیون ـه ! 
> 
> 
> 
> تو این بین خون شناسی و بانک خون ایمونوهماتولوژی دیگه بین رشته ها نیست و مدرکی رو تو این زمینه نمیدن ! یعنی نابودش کردن !
> 
> سال 91 اموزش دکترای علوم ازمایشگاه متوقف شده بود ! ولی با توجه به نیاز کشور به دکترای این رشته ، تصمیم گرفته شد دوباره دکترای این رشته رو راه بندازن .. تا جایی که من خبر دارم سال قبل واسه دکتری امتحان گرفتن .. فکر کنم دوباره راه اندازی بشه ! 
> 
> ولی اگه وضع مالی خوبی نداری وتلاش مستمر هم نداری اگه امکانش هست و رتبه ـت میرسه بزن فیزیوتراپی ! که بازار کار خوبی داره فعلا ! 
> ...


 
سلام (: اینکه میگن دکترا و حتی ارشد برای علوم آز برداشته شده درسته ؟ اینجوری که دیگه جای پیشرفتی براش نمیمونه !!! 

اینکه میگن با دکترای علوم آز نمیشه آزمایشگاه زد تا چه حد درسته ؟ 

در رشته ی پرستاری !! در مقاطع بالاتر گرایشی مثل پرستاری کودک وجود داره ؟؟

----------


## FaaRshD

> سلام (: اینکه میگن دکترا و حتی ارشد برای علوم آز برداشته شده درسته ؟ اینجوری که دیگه جای پیشرفتی براش نمیمونه !!! 
> 
> اینکه میگن با دکترای علوم آز نمیشه آزمایشگاه زد تا چه حد درسته ؟ 
> 
> در رشته ی پرستاری !! در مقاطع بالاتر گرایشی مثل پرستاری کودک وجود داره ؟؟


ارشد نه ولی دکترا تا حدی بله ! واسه این تا حدی میگم چون یه سری ها با بورسیه رفتن واسه گرفتن دکترا ! و به همین دلیل ـه که همینه اکثر دانشجوها میرن خارج از کشور مدرک دکترا میگیرن ! امسال امتحان دکتری گرفتن ! نمیدونم واسه بورسیه بود یا اینکه میخوان دوباره راه اندازی کنن ! 

تا حد زیادی درسته ! شرایطش رو هم نقل قول کردم از ایین نامه تاسیس ازمایشگاه ! 

فکر نمیکنم همچین گرایشی وجود داشته باشه .. همون پرستار ساده هم میتونه پرستار کودک باشه ! شاید من سوال رو خوب متوجه نشدم ..

----------


## G O L B A R G

> ارشد نه ولی دکترا تا حدی بله ! واسه این تا حدی میگم چون یه سری ها با بورسیه رفتن واسه گرفتن دکترا ! و به همین دلیل ـه که همینه اکثر دانشجوها میرن خارج از کشور مدرک دکترا میگیرن ! امسال امتحان دکتری گرفتن ! نمیدونم واسه بورسیه بود یا اینکه میخوان دوباره راه اندازی کنن ! 
> 
> تا حد زیادی درسته ! شرایطش رو هم نقل قول کردم از ایین نامه تاسیس ازمایشگاه ! 
> 
> فکر نمیکنم همچین گرایشی وجود داشته باشه .. همون پرستار ساده هم میتونه پرستار کودک باشه ! شاید من سوال رو خوب متوجه نشدم ..


من به پزشکی خیییلی علاقه دارم ! برای ی کسی مثل من اینکه برم علوم آز فرض بر این بگیرید که بتونم از پس بورسیه گرفتن برای دکترا بربیام ! بهتره ؟؟ یا برم پرستاری و از آزمون  

لیسانس به پزشکی وارد رشته ی پزشکی شم ؟؟ چون میگن پرستاری از این لحاظ که به بیمارا کمک میکنی شبیه پزشکیه ؟؟ و منم به پزشکی علاقه دارم میپرسم ؟؟ 

لطفا این رشته ها ی بار از نظر درآمد و بازار کار و ی بار از نظر شباهت به پزشکی برام اولویت بندی کنید با تشکر  :Y (454):  

دارو , دامپزشکی , فیزیو  , علوم آز , پرستاری , مامایی, هوشبری و لیسانس رادیولوژی

----------


## FaaRshD

> من به پزشکی خیییلی علاقه دارم ! برای ی کسی مثل من اینکه برم علوم آز فرض بر این بگیرید که بتونم از پس بورسیه گرفتن برای دکترا بربیام ! بهتره ؟؟ یا برم پرستاری و از آزمون  
> 
> لیسانس به پزشکی وارد رشته ی پزشکی شم ؟؟ چون میگن پرستاری از این لحاظ که به بیمارا کمک میکنی شبیه پزشکیه ؟؟ و منم به پزشکی علاقه دارم میپرسم ؟؟ 
> 
> لطفا این رشته ها ی بار از نظر درآمد و بازار کار و ی بار از نظر شباهت به پزشکی برام اولویت بندی کنید با تشکر  
> 
> دارو , دامپزشکی , فیزیو  , علوم آز , پرستاری , مامایی, هوشبری و لیسانس رادیولوژی


به این حرفها توجه نکنین .. هیچ جوری نمیشه از لیسانس رفت پزشکی و داروسازی و دندانپزشکی .. این حرفا واقعا خنده داره ..  این 3 تا رشته رو فقط باید از طریق کنکور قبول بشین ! یکی که با 25 هزار ازاد پرستاری قبول میشه حق داره بره پزشکی بخونه با کسی که رتبه 1 میاره ؟؟ اصلا این حرفهای خنده دار از کجا منشا میگیره من یکی نمیدونم !! 

اگه دکترای علوم ازمایشگاهی رو بگیرین میتونین با 5 تا از دوستاتون یا 5 نفر از هر جایی یه آزمایشگاه بزنید ! ( این مورد رو کسی که بهتر میدونه یه بار دیگه بپرسین من فکر کنم میشه مطب زد با توجه با قانون 91 ) اون موقع درامد خوبی هم کسب میکنید ! 

پرستاری یا سوپروایزری پرستاری هیچوقت دکترای علوم از نمیشه ! دکترای علوم از تو دانشگاه هم تدریس کنه حقوقش از پرستاری بهتره .. 

هیچ رشته ای شباهت به پزشکی نداره .. فقط از لحاظ اینکه بگن دکتر با دارو و دندان شباهت داره . 

درآمد و بازار کار رو یکی کردم .. 

دارو . دکترای علوم آز . فیزیوتراپی . تغذیه ( این یکم شباهت به پزشکی داره نمیدونم چرا ننوتشتین این رشته رو ) پرستاری . لیسانس رادیولوژی ، مامایی . هوشبری ! فقط تغذیه شباهت داره بقیه هیچ شباهتی ندارن ! 

ممکنه یه فیزیوتراپ از یه داروساز بیشتر درامد داشته باشه ! ممکنه علوم از هم درامد بیشتری داشته باشه ! اینا بستگی به شرایط داره ! من مطئنم یه دکتر تغذیه معروف که میشناسم از داروساز هم بیشتر درمیاره .. ولی در حالت کلی وضعیت اینجوریه .. 

من بازار کار دامپزشکی رو نمیدونم چجوریه اینم بهتره بپرسین !

----------


## G O L B A R G

> به این حرفها توجه نکنین .. هیچ جوری نمیشه از لیسانس رفت پزشکی و داروسازی و دندانپزشکی .. این حرفا واقعا خنده داره ..  این 3 تا رشته رو فقط باید از طریق کنکور قبول بشین ! یکی که با 25 هزار ازاد پرستاری قبول میشه حق داره بره پزشکی بخونه با کسی که رتبه 1 میاره ؟؟ اصلا این حرفهای خنده دار از کجا منشا میگیره من یکی نمیدونم !! 
> 
> اگه دکترای علوم ازمایشگاهی رو بگیرین میتونین با 5 تا از دوستاتون یا 5 نفر از هر جایی یه آزمایشگاه بزنید ! ( این مورد رو کسی که بهتر میدونه یه بار دیگه بپرسین من فکر کنم میشه مطب زد با توجه با قانون 91 ) اون موقع درامد خوبی هم کسب میکنید ! 
> 
> پرستاری یا سوپروایزری پرستاری هیچوقت دکترای علوم از نمیشه ! دکترای علوم از تو دانشگاه هم تدریس کنه حقوقش از پرستاری بهتره .. 
> 
> هیچ رشته ای شباهت به پزشکی نداره .. فقط از لحاظ اینکه بگن دکتر با دارو و دندان شباهت داره . 
> 
> درآمد و بازار کار رو یکی کردم .. 
> ...


ممنون تو نت سرچ کنید آزمون لیسانس به پزشکی ببیند چی میاره ؟!!!!! 

 درآمد پرستاری از مامایی بیشتره ؟؟

----------


## FaaRshD

> ممنون تو نت سرچ کنید آزمون لیسانس به پزشکی ببیند چی میاره ؟!!!!! 
> 
>  درآمد پرستاری از مامایی بیشتره ؟؟


اصلا لازم نیست سرچ کنم چیزی که با عقل جور در نمیاد همین مسئله هست .. نظام اموزشی هرسال افت میکنه هر ساله سازمان سنجش هم ظرفیت ها رو نصف میکنه تا دانشجوهایی که دکتر میشن از بهترین ها باشن .. دیگه نظام اموزشی اونقدرها هم بی صاحاب نیست همچین چیزی توش باشه .. 

دکتر مامایی درامدش که خوبه ولی لیسانس مامایی درامدش از پرستار کمتره .. البته یکم کمتره شاید 100-200 تومن ولی تو مامایی جای پیشرفت نیست ولی واسه پرستار هست ..

----------


## Mr.Hosein

> آقا حسین سلام (: اینکه میگن دکترا و حتی ارشد برای علوم آز برداشته شده درسته ؟ اینجوری که دیگه جای پیشرفتی براش نمیمونه !!!  
> 
> اینکه میگن با دکترای علوم آز نمیشه آزمایشگاه زد تا چه حد درسته ؟ 
> 
> در رشته ی پرستاری !! در مقاطع بالاتر گرایشی مثل پرستاری کودک وجود داره ؟؟


سلام بر شما...بله یکی از گرایشات ارشد پرستاری,پرستاری مراقبت های ویژه نوزادانه...اما اگه منظور شما کار کردن در بخش کودکان هست یک پرستار عادی هم میتونه اونجا کار کنه...

علاوه بر اینکه به تنهایی نمیشه ازمایشگاه زد رسیدن تا پی اچ دی مسیر مشکلی هست...

در مورد اینکه دکترای علوم از برداشته شده باشه(پی اچ دی)بعید میدونم صحت داشته باشه...
اگه واقعا عاشق پزشکی هستین و شرایطشو دارید و نمیتونید با رشته ی دیگه خودتونو راضی نگه دارید پس حسرت خوردن بی معناس!به دستش بیارید...

پرستاری بیشترین شباهت رو با پزشکی داره...چه از نظر درس ها و تجربه و چه از نظر برخورد مستقیم با بیمار(کار پزشک تشخیص و تجویز و کار شما درمانه در اکثر فعالیت شما...پس شا برخورد خیلی بیشتری با بیمار داری و نقشت هم مهم تره)بعد از چند سال هم اونقدر کیس میبینید که اطلاعاتتون در حد یه پزشک میشه...متاسفانه در ایران دید مناسبی نسبت به این رشته نیست...و اونجور که باید از اطلاعات یه پرستار بهره برداری نمیشه...البته مشکل فقط به پرستاری ختم نمیشه!اکثر رشته ها در ایران مشکلات خودشونو دارن...پزشکی هم مشکلات خودشو داره...
راضی یا ناراضی بودن از زندگی بستگی به اهداف و دید و خواسته های شما داره...دنبال کاری برید که علاقه دارید بهش...راه برای پول در اوردن زیاد هست و محدود به تحصیل نیس!ادم های درس نخون موفقی که دیدم کمتر نبوده تعدادشون نسبت به ادمای تحصیل کرده ی موفق!اون هم به دلیل دیدشون نسبت به زندگی بوده...
دنبال علاقه برید...!

----------


## pezeshki94

من که خراب کردم ... 12 هزار شدم :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
اراک هم شنوایی سنجیش رو برداشته  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
روحیه ای که دارم هم به پرستاری نمیخوره  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20): 
علوم آزمایشگاهی یکی توضیح بده چطوره... اگه بدرد نمیخوره بگه که پشت کنکور بمونم  :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## sir_mohsen

آقا راسته که میگن علوم آز قراره دکترای حرفه ای بشه؟به خدا قصد شایعه ساختن ندارم تو سایت قلم چی اصن یه نفر تبریک گفته بود در این باره :Yahoo (77): 
داروسازی هم اوایل کارشناسی بوده و بعد یه هو شده دکترای حرفه ای

----------


## sir_mohsen

> من که خراب کردم ... 12 هزار شدم
> اراک هم شنوایی سنجیش رو برداشته 
> روحیه ای که دارم هم به پرستاری نمیخوره 
> علوم آزمایشگاهی یکی توضیح بده چطوره... اگه بدرد نمیخوره بگه که پشت کنکور بمونم


12 هزار منطقه چند شدین؟
رشته خوبی هست ولی همونطور که دوستان گفتن باید تا تهش بری
من کارشناسی ارشد علوم آز میشناسم که با هزار خواهش و التماس و پارتی تو یه آزمایشگاه با حقوق 1.5 واسش کار پیدا شد
یه دکتراش هم میشناسم که آزمایشگاه زد و سر سال پراید رو کرد سوناتا!
خلاصه اینکه خیییییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییلی بین کارشناسی ارشد و دکتراش فاصله هست
اگه به فکر درآمد چند میلیونی هستین از همین حالا خودتون آماده کنین که مثل یه دانشجوی پزشکی 7 سال رو سخت درس بخونین

----------


## par.rah

> آقا راسته که میگن علوم آز قراره دکترای حرفه ای بشه؟به خدا قصد شایعه ساختن ندارم تو سایت قلم چی اصن یه نفر تبریک گفته بود در این باره
> داروسازی هم اوایل کارشناسی بوده و بعد یه هو شده دکترای حرفه ای


منم همچین چیزی شنیدم! خیلی خوب میشه

----------


## sir_mohsen

> منم همچین چیزی شنیدم! خیلی خوب میشه


خوب پس صداشو در نیار الان همه میان علوم آز امسال همینم نمیاریم :Yahoo (20): 
بعدم برو بگیر بخواب ساعت 4.15 صبحه :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## par.rah

> خوب پس صداشو در نیار الان همه میان علوم آز امسال همینم نمیاریم
> بعدم برو بگیر بخواب ساعت 4.15 صبحه


خواب که به چشمای من حرام است! فک نکنم به این زودیا هم این رشته دکتری پیوسته شه

----------


## sir_mohsen

> خواب که به چشمای من حرام است! فک نکنم به این زودیا هم این رشته دکتری پیوسته شه


تا 4-5 سال دیگه که میشه فکر کنم

----------


## laleh74

> من که خراب کردم ... 12 هزار شدم
> اراک هم شنوایی سنجیش رو برداشته 
> روحیه ای که دارم هم به پرستاری نمیخوره 
> علوم آزمایشگاهی یکی توضیح بده چطوره... اگه بدرد نمیخوره بگه که پشت کنکور بمونم


منطقه چندید؟با این رتبه میشه مگه سراسری علوم آزمایشگاهی خوند؟

----------


## laleh74

> خوب پس صداشو در نیار الان همه میان علوم آز امسال همینم نمیاریمبعدم برو بگیر بخواب ساعت 4.15 صبحه


 @petotem چه شب زنده دارایی داره این سایت :Yahoo (20):

----------


## pezeshki94

> منطقه چندید؟با این رتبه میشه مگه سراسری علوم آزمایشگاهی خوند؟


ایشالله که قبولم

----------


## laleh74

> ایشالله که قبولم


ما که بخیل نیستیم انشالله...

----------


## pezeshki94

> ما که بخیل نیستیم انشالله...


شماها خواب و خوراک ندارید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## laleh74

> شماها خواب و خوراک ندارید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


1-دقت کنید که اگه الآن من اینجام، شمام اینجایید پس صحبتتون شامل حال خودتون هم میشه 2-این ساعت از روز مربوط به خواب میشه یا خوراک؟

----------


## pezeshki94

> 1-دقت کنید که اگه الآن من اینجام، شمام اینجایید پس صحبتتون شامل حال خودتون هم میشه 2-این ساعت از روز مربوط به خواب میشه یا خوراک؟


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## SHERWEAN

> اصلا لازم نیست سرچ کنم چیزی که با عقل جور در نمیاد همین مسئله هست .. نظام اموزشی هرسال افت میکنه هر ساله سازمان سنجش هم ظرفیت ها رو نصف میکنه تا دانشجوهایی که دکتر میشن از بهترین ها باشن .. دیگه نظام اموزشی اونقدرها هم بی صاحاب نیست همچین چیزی توش باشه .. 
> 
> دکتر مامایی درامدش که خوبه ولی لیسانس مامایی درامدش از پرستار کمتره .. البته یکم کمتره شاید 100-200 تومن ولی تو مامایی جای پیشرفت نیست ولی واسه پرستار هست ..


آزمون لیسانس به پزشکی هر ساله برگزار میشه؛ چون وزارت علوم از خداشه که کسایی جذب پزشکی بشن که پیش‌زمینه دارن. ولی قبول شدن توش سخته.
این لیسانس هم لازم نیست که حتما رشته‌های پیراپزشکی باشه؛ حتا با لیسانس رشته‌های ریاضی هم میشه شرکت کرد.
مهم‌ترین شرایط شرکت:
۱) حداکثر سن ۲۵ سال (اگه سربازی رفتین ۲۷ سال)
۲) کارت معافیت یا پایان خدمت.
۳) دانشجو یا دانش‌آموخته‌ی ارشد یا دکترا نباشید.
۴) معدل دیپلم بالای ۱۸
۵) معدل کارشناسی بالای ۱۶
۶) دارا بودن یک مدرک زبان با حداقل این نمرات:
Toefl    500ielts    6msrt    50mhle    50

البته همونطور که گفتم این آزمون بسیار سخته؛ چون هم پذیرش کمه و هم مواد امتحانی از کارشناسی پیراپزشکیه.

----------


## pezeshki94

من رشته هایی که انتخاب میکنم اینا هستن - اگر نظری در ترتیب رشته ها دارید به من بگید ، همینطور اگه شهری دارید و همینطور اگر رشته ی دیگه ای هست که به درد من میخوره بهم بگید... کارنامه ام رو گذاشتم

کدرشته
رشته
علوم پزشکی...

13152
پزشکی
 اراک - دارای تعهد 3 برابر مدت تحصیل

13154
دندانپزشکی
 اراک - دارای تعهد 3 برابر مدت تحصیل

13153
داروسازی
 زنجان- دارای تعهد 3 برابر مدت تحصیل

11414
بینایی سنجی
شهید بهشی

11041
بینایی سنجی
ایران

11694
بینایی سنجی
مشهد

11311
بینایی سنجی
زاهدان

11443
بینایی سنجی
پردیس شهید بهشتی

11714
بینایی سنجی
ظرفیت مازاد مشهد

11331
بینایی سنجی
پردیس زاهدان

11205
شنوایی شناسی
تهران

11044
شنوایی شناسی
ایران

11417
شنوایی شناسی
شهید بهشتی

11071
شنوایی شناسی
بابل

11003
شنوایی شناسی
اصفهان

11224
شنوایی شناسی
جندی شاپور اهواز

11725
شنوایی شناسی
همدان

11313 
شنوایی شناسی
زاهدان

11415
پرستاری
شهید بهشتی

11416
پرستاری
شهید بهشتی - نیم سال دوم

11203
پرستاری
تهران

11204
پرستاری
تهران - نیم سال دوم

11042
پرستاری
ایران

11043
پرستاری
ایران - نیم سال دوم

11030
پرستاری
البرز-کرج

11463
پرستاری
شیراز

11464
پرستاری
شیراز  - نیم سال دوم

11001
پرستاری
اصفهان

11002
پرستاری
اصفهان - نیم سال دوم

11070
پرستاری
بابل

11654
پرستاری
مازندارن - ساری

11655
پرستاری
مازندران - ساری - نیم سال دوم

11695
پرستاری
مشهد

11969
پرستاری 
مشهد - نیم سال دوم

11511
پرستاری
قم

10936
پرستاری
اراک

11206
علوم آزمایشگاهی
تهران

11418
علوم آزمایشگاهی
شهید بهشتی

11452
علوم آزمایشگاهی
ایران

11512 
علوم آزمایشگاهی
قم

11004
علوم آزمایشگاهی
اصفهان

11072
علوم آزمایشگاهی
بابل

11656
علوم آزمایشگاهی
مازندران-ساری

11682
علوم آزمایشگاهی
مازنداران - ساری ( محل تحصیل آمل )

10937
علوم آزمایشگاهی
اراک - نیم سال اول

10938
علوم آزمایشگاهی
اراک - نیم سال دوم



این هم کارنامه ام  - سهمیه منطقه 2 دارم

----------


## artim

> من رشته هایی که انتخاب میکنم اینا هستن - اگر نظری در ترتیب رشته ها دارید به من بگید ، همینطور اگه شهری دارید و همینطور اگر رشته ی دیگه ای هست که به درد من میخوره بهم بگید... کارنامه ام رو گذاشتم
> 
> کدرشته
> رشته
> علوم پزشکی...
> 
> 13152
> پزشکی
>  اراک - دارای تعهد 3 برابر مدت تحصیل
> ...


علوم از بالتر از پرستاری بهتره

----------


## pezeshki94

> علوم از بالتر از پرستاری بهتره


علوم آزمایشگاهی رو بیارم بالای پرستاری؟؟؟
شهر دیگه ای تو علوم آزمایشگاهی که خوب باشه سراغ دارید؟؟؟
پرستاری تهران بهتره یا علوم آزمایشگاهی اراک؟؟( یه سوال تمثیلی!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (117): )

----------


## artim

> علوم آزمایشگاهی رو بیارم بالای پرستاری؟؟؟
> شهر دیگه ای تو علوم آزمایشگاهی که خوب باشه سراغ دارید؟؟؟
> پرستاری تهران بهتره یا علوم آزمایشگاهی اراک؟؟( یه سوال تمثیلی!!!!!!!!!!!)


بستگی به علاقه ات داره من نمیتونم اجبار کنم
تهران بهتر از اراکه اما رشته با خودتونه

----------


## ali.z

بچه ها علوم ازمایشگاهی ارتش قبولم بنظرتون خوبه؟
راستی اگه برم علوم ارتش سربازی معاف میشم؟

----------


## pezeshki94

> بچه ها علوم ازمایشگاهی ارتش قبولم بنظرتون خوبه؟
> راستی اگه برم علوم ارتش سربازی معاف میشم؟


ایشالله که قبولی ... ارتش توی دفترچه هست؟؟؟
رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی طرح دارن ، ازسربازی معاف میشی ... البته درباره علوم آز و راديولوژی شک دارم

----------


## artim

> بچه ها علوم ازمایشگاهی ارتش قبولم بنظرتون خوبه؟
> راستی اگه برم علوم ارتش سربازی معاف میشم؟


از سربازی معاف نمیشی
خدمتت رو بصورت کار در اون رشته میگذرونی

----------


## artim

> ایشالله که قبولی ... ارتش توی دفترچه هست؟؟؟
> رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی طرح دارن ، ازسربازی معاف میشی ... البته درباره علوم آز و راديولوژی شک دارم


نه معاف که نمیشن

----------


## ali.z

> ایشالله که قبولی ... ارتش توی دفترچه هست؟؟؟
> رشته های پزشکی و پیراپزشکی طرح دارن ، ازسربازی معاف میشی ... البته درباره علوم آز و راديولوژی شک دارم


نمیدونم تو دفترچه هست یا نه

----------


## ali.z

> نه معاف که نمیشن


بنظر شما ارزش داره برم؟

----------


## artim

> بنظر شما ارزش داره برم؟


اگه روحیه نظامی داری اره وگرنه نه اذیت میشی

----------


## ali.z

> اگه روحیه نظامی داری اره وگرنه نه اذیت میشی


اها پس مشکلی نیست
بعدش اینکه فک کنم کارش هم تضمین شده باشه دیگه نگران بازار کار نیستم
راستی خونه میدن؟

----------


## artim

> اها پس مشکلی نیست
> بعدش اینکه فک کنم کارش هم تضمین شده باشه دیگه نگران بازار کار نیستم
> راستی خونه میدن؟


نمیدونم اگه تو توضیحاتش نوشته میدن میدن اگه ننوشته که نه

----------


## ali.z

> نمیدونم اگه تو توضیحاتش نوشته میدن میدن اگه ننوشته که نه


ممنون بخاطر توضیحات
ایشالا امسال یا سال بعد میشه دکترا پیوسته درامدش میشه درحد دندون و پزشکی

----------


## pezeshki94

> بنظر شما ارزش داره برم؟


رشته های بورسیه رشته های خوبی هستن از نظر من... چون کار آیندت تضمین شده است و پرستیژ خودش رو داره
ولی درباره ارتش، محدودیت های زیادی داره ، مثلا تست هوش و اینجور چیزا میگیرن... باید از نظر جسمی کاملا سالم باشی ( من یه گوشم نمیشنوه ) ، قد و هیکل و وزن و اینجور چیزا...خلاصه خیلی اذیت میکنن

----------


## ali.z

> رشته های بورسیه رشته های خوبی هستن از نظر من... چون کار آیندت تضمین شده است و پرستیژ خودش رو داره
> ولی درباره ارتش، محدودیت های زیادی داره ، مثلا تست هوش و اینجور چیزا میگیرن... باید از نظر جسمی کاملا سالم باشی ( من یه گوشم نمیشنوه ) ، قد و هیکل و وزن و اینجور چیزا...خلاصه خیلی اذیت میکنن


من که نمخوام بجنگم میخوام ازمایش کنم
اینم امکاناتش
فضای آموزشی:·تعداد 14 کلاس دارای سیستم کامپیوتر و دیتاپروژکتور·تعداد 7 بیمارستان جهت آموزش بالینی·تعداد 2 آزمایشگاه دانشکده و 1 مرکز مهارت های بالینی دانشگاه·سالن مطالعه و امتحانات با گنجایش130 نفر در دانشکده با زیربنای 100 متر مربع·واحد رایانه و سایت دانشکده جهت استفاده اعضای هیئت علمی و اساتید و دانشجویان   ·سالن کنفرانس با ظرفیت 40 نفر·لابراتوار زبان با ظرفیت 20 نفر·کلاس برگزاری کارگاه آموزشینیروی انسانی:·اعضای هیئت علمی به تعداد 12 نفر(9 نفر رسمی و 3 نفر حکم داخلی)·مربی بالینی 24 نفر از دانشکده و پرسنلی که در بیمارستان به عنوان کادر رسمی و قراردادی در طول ترم با دانشکده همکاری می نمایند.·مدرسین دانشجوی phd و متخصص نظامی 12 نفرامکانات رفاهی:·سالن و زمین ورزشی در دانشگاه(زمین فوتبال)·خوابگاه به تعداد 3 عدد اصلی و 1 خوابگاه موقتی جهت دانشجویان مهمان ناپیوسته·سلف سرویس در دانشگاه

----------


## pezeshki94

> من که نمخوام بجنگم میخوام ازمایش کنم
> اینم امکاناتش
> فضای آموزشی:·تعداد 14 کلاس دارای سیستم کامپیوتر و دیتاپروژکتور·تعداد 7 بیمارستان جهت آموزش بالینی·تعداد 2 آزمایشگاه دانشکده و 1 مرکز مهارت های بالینی دانشگاه·سالن مطالعه و امتحانات با گنجایش130 نفر در دانشکده با زیربنای 100 متر مربع·واحد رایانه و سایت دانشکده جهت استفاده اعضای هیئت علمی و اساتید و دانشجویان   ·سالن کنفرانس با ظرفیت 40 نفر·لابراتوار زبان با ظرفیت 20 نفر·کلاس برگزاری کارگاه آموزشینیروی انسانی:·اعضای هیئت علمی به تعداد 12 نفر(9 نفر رسمی و 3 نفر حکم داخلی)·مربی بالینی 24 نفر از دانشکده و پرسنلی که در بیمارستان به عنوان کادر رسمی و قراردادی در طول ترم با دانشکده همکاری می نمایند.·مدرسین دانشجوی phd و متخصص نظامی 12 نفرامکانات رفاهی:·سالن و زمین ورزشی در دانشگاه(زمین فوتبال)·خوابگاه به تعداد 3 عدد اصلی و 1 خوابگاه موقتی جهت دانشجویان مهمان ناپیوسته·سلف سرویس در دانشگاه


صفحه 135 دفترچه تجربی شرایطش رو نوشته :Yahoo (31):

----------


## ali.z

الان میرم میبینم
ممنون

----------


## FaaRshD

> آزمون لیسانس به پزشکی هر ساله برگزار میشه؛ چون وزارت علوم از خداشه که کسایی جذب پزشکی بشن که پیش‌زمینه دارن. ولی قبول شدن توش سخته.
> این لیسانس هم لازم نیست که حتما رشته‌های پیراپزشکی باشه؛ حتا با لیسانس رشته‌های ریاضی هم میشه شرکت کرد.
> مهم‌ترین شرایط شرکت:
> ۱) حداکثر سن ۲۵ سال (اگه سربازی رفتین ۲۷ سال)
> ۲) کارت معافیت یا پایان خدمت.
> ۳) دانشجو یا دانش‌آموخته‌ی ارشد یا دکترا نباشید.
> ۴) معدل دیپلم بالای ۱۸
> ۵) معدل کارشناسی بالای ۱۶
> ۶) دارا بودن یک مدرک زبان با حداقل این نمرات:
> ...


الان فهمیدم نظام اموزشی چقدر بی صاحابه  :Yahoo (4):  من شنیده بودم این موضوع رو مثلا از شیمی به داروسازی ولی خیلی ها تکذیبش کردن چون با عقل جور در نمیومد ولی خب ممنون که پست من رو اصلاح کردین .. این مهمتر بود

----------


## pezeshki94

> الان فهمیدم نظام اموزشی چقدر بی صاحابه  من شنیده بودم این موضوع رو مثلا از شیمی به داروسازی ولی خیلی ها تکذیبش کردن چون با عقل جور در نمیومد ولی خب ممنون که پست من رو اصلاح کردین .. این مهمتر بود


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sir_mohsen

> الان فهمیدم نظام اموزشی چقدر بی صاحابه  من شنیده بودم این موضوع رو مثلا از شیمی به داروسازی ولی خیلی ها تکذیبش کردن چون با عقل جور در نمیومد ولی خب ممنون که پست من رو اصلاح کردین .. این مهمتر بود


دوست عزیز در تمام دنیا همینجوری هست
در آمریکا و کشورهایی که از نظام آموزشی آمریکایی استفاده میکنن مثل استرالیا،مالزی، سنگاپور و... هم همینجوریه که شما با لیسانس از هر رشته ای میتونین پزشکی امتحان بدین
یعنی حتی با لیسانس هنر هم میشه در این کشورا پزشکی امتحان داد
کلا روال آموزشی پزشکی تو آمریکا اینجوریه که شما بعد از دبیرستان باید در یک رشته مرتبط یا غیر مرتبط لیسانس داشته باشین بعد تازه برای ورود به پزشکی امتحان بدین که دوره پزشکی هم اونجا 5 ساله هست

----------


## pezeshki94

> دوست عزیز در تمام دنیا همینجوری هست
> در آمریکا و کشورهایی که از نظام آموزشی آمریکایی استفاده میکنن مثل استرالیا،مالزی، سنگاپور و... هم همینجوریه که شما با لیسانس از هر رشته ای میتونین پزشکی امتحان بدین
> یعنی حتی با لیسانس هنر هم میشه در این کشورا پزشکی امتحان داد
> کلا روال آموزشی پزشکی تو آمریکا اینجوریه که شما بعد از دبیرستان باید در یک رشته مرتبط یا غیر مرتبط لیسانس داشته باشین بعد تازه برای ورود به پزشکی امتحان بدین که دوره پزشکی هم اونجا 5 ساله هست


من فکر میکردم آمریکا پزشکیش بیشتره

----------


## 1378888

ایا با رتبه 18000 میشه جایی پرستاری دولتی قبول شد؟

----------


## artim

> ایا با رتبه 18000 میشه جایی پرستاری دولتی قبول شد؟


بله شهرستان رو بیشتر بزن

----------


## 1378888

> بله شهرستان رو بیشتر بزن


کدوم شهرستانا و دانشگاها احتمال قبولی بیشتر

----------


## artim

> کدوم شهرستانا و دانشگاها احتمال قبولی بیشتر


کرمان. لرستان و مازندران و...

----------


## 1378888

حقوق پایه پرستاری چقدره

----------


## artim

> حقوق پایه پرستاری چقدره


حدود یک و نیم

----------


## 1378888

به نظر شما با18000 چه رشته هایی از  رشته های مربوط به بهداشت قبولم. در کل کدومیک از بهداشت ها اینده بهتری دارد

----------


## artim

> به نظر شما با18000 چه رشته هایی از  رشته های مربوط به بهداشت قبولم. در کل کدومیک از بهداشت ها اینده بهتری دارد


بهداشت رشته خوبیه حرفه ای و عمومی
بهداشت حرفه ای قبولی شهرستان ها مثل کرمانشاه و...
بهداشت عمومی هم همینطور

----------


## 1378888

اگه میشه اطلاعاتی هم در مورد بازار کار و حقوقش بدید . ممنون

----------


## artim

> اگه میشه اطلاعاتی هم در مورد بازار کار و حقوقش بدید . ممنون


مهندس بهداشت حرفه ای می تواند در وزارتخانه های کار، تعاون و رفاه اجتماعی ، صنعت، معدن و تجارت ، جهاد کشاورزی ، نیرو ، بهداشت ، درمان و آموزش پزشکی و صنایع دفاعی مشغول به کار شود.سازمان ها ، شرکت ها و کارخانه های بزرگی مثل شرکت نفت ، ذوب آهن ، هواپیمایی کشوری ، ایران خودرو ، پلی اکریل دارای واحد بهداشت حرفه ای بسیار قوی هستند که در هر یک از این واحد ها چند مهندس بهداشت حرفه ای فعالیت می کنند . در حال حاضر بیش از ۵۰ درصد ازدانش آموختگان مهندسی بهداشت حرفه ای نیز به طور تمام وقت یا پاره وقت در کارخانجات و سازمان های مختلف به عنوان مسئول بهداشت حرفه ای کار می کنند.علاقه مندان به حوزه آموزش و تدریس هم می توانند با داشتن مدارک تحصیلی عالی در مهندسی بهداشت حرفه ای جذب دانشگاه ها و مراکز آموزش عالی شوند.از آنجایی که اهمیت این شغل ، به تازگی در سال های اخیر برای کارخانجات و صنایع مختلف و …. ، مشخص شده است و آنها برای کاهش هزینه های خود به دنبال پیاده سازی شعار پیشگیری به جای درمان هستند، بازارکار مناسبی برای این شغل در کشور وجود داشته و آینده شغلی خوبی نیز پیش روی آن می باشد.

مهندسان بهداشت حرفه ای که در بخش دولتی استخدام می شوند، مطابق با قانون مدیریت خدمات کشوری  حقوق دریافت می کنند. آنهایی هم که در بخش خصوصی فعالیت می کنند، بنا بر میزان تخصص، تجربه و نوع توافق صورت گرفته با کارفرمای خود، درآمدهای متفاوتی دارند.در جدیدترین پژوهش صورت گرفته در اواخر سال ۱۳۹۲ توسط تعدادی از متخصصان شغلی کشور، گروه های مختلف شغلی از نظر درآمدی مورد بررسی قرار گرفته اند. بر این اساس متوسط حقوق و درآمد مهندس بهداشت حرفه ای در سمت های مختلف شغلی و در رده های مختلف سازمانی (کارشناس، سرپرست و مدیر) استخراج شده است.برای مهندس بهداشت حرفه ای در هر سمت و در هر رده سازمانی حداقل، حداکثر و متوسط درآمد ماهیانه ذکر شده است. به عنوان مثال مهندسان بهداشت حرفه ای که در سمت کارشناس hse در رده کارشناس کار می کنند، در اواخر سال ۱۳۹۲، حداقل درآمد ۵۵۰۰۰۰ تومان، حداکثر درآمد ۱۹۸۰۰۰۰ تومان و متوسط درآمد ماهیانه ۱۱۰۰۰۰۰ تومان را داشته اند.

----------


## khaan

> حقوق پایه پرستاری چقدره


بستگی به سازمانش داره. تامین اجتماعی بالای یک میلیون و ششصد - هفتصد میده  وزارت بهداشت بیشتر  بخش خصوصی هم همین حدودا

----------


## FaaRshD

> دوست عزیز در تمام دنیا همینجوری هست
> در آمریکا و کشورهایی که از نظام آموزشی آمریکایی استفاده میکنن مثل استرالیا،مالزی، سنگاپور و... هم همینجوریه که شما با لیسانس از هر رشته ای میتونین پزشکی امتحان بدین
> یعنی حتی با لیسانس هنر هم میشه در این کشورا پزشکی امتحان داد
> کلا روال آموزشی پزشکی تو آمریکا اینجوریه که شما بعد از دبیرستان باید در یک رشته مرتبط یا غیر مرتبط لیسانس داشته باشین بعد تازه برای ورود به پزشکی امتحان بدین که دوره پزشکی هم اونجا 5 ساله هست


من اینو پرسیدم از کسی که همچین حرکتی زده بود ! از شیمی رفته بود داروسازی ولی بهش گفته بودن اجازه تاسیس داروخانه نداری ! فقط میتونی لابراتور و شرکت داروسازی تاسیس کنی !  یه ذره دلم خنک شد ولی خب نامردی ـه دیگه حتی زدن لابراتوار ! 

در مورد پزشکی هم بپرسم ببینم جریان چیه چون این حرکت اصلا قابل هضم نیست و ناعدالتی ـه محضه .. چطور میشه یکی که با 25 هزار پرستاری میاره بره پزشکی بخونه ؟ اونم در کنار کسی که روزها نخوابیده ، درس خونده ، استرس کشیده ، و رتبه خوب اورده و کنکور قبول شده ! این برام قابل هضم نیست حتما یه سری اپشن های دیگه هم هست مثل عدم تاسیس داروسازی !که گذاشتن واسه اینکار .. 

حالا وجود شرایطی مثل معدل دیپلم بالای 18 و معدل کل لیسانس بالای 16 یکم متمایز میکنه افراد رو ولی باز هم نامردی ـه ..

----------


## Reza j

سلام
دوستان کسی میدونه آخرین رتبه قبولی در دانشگاه آزاداسلام واحد نجف آباد (واقع در اصفهان) در رشته پرستاری سال گذشته چند بوده؟؟؟

----------


## Reza j

اگه کسی میذونه پ خ بدهد.
من رفتم.بای.

----------


## SHERWEAN

> من اینو پرسیدم از کسی که همچین حرکتی زده بود ! از شیمی رفته بود داروسازی ولی بهش گفته بودن اجازه تاسیس داروخانه نداری ! فقط میتونی لابراتور و شرکت داروسازی تاسیس کنی !  یه ذره دلم خنک شد ولی خب نامردی ـه دیگه حتی زدن لابراتوار ! 
> 
> در مورد پزشکی هم بپرسم ببینم جریان چیه چون این حرکت اصلا قابل هضم نیست و ناعدالتی ـه محضه .. چطور میشه یکی که با 25 هزار پرستاری میاره بره پزشکی بخونه ؟ اونم در کنار کسی که روزها نخوابیده ، درس خونده ، استرس کشیده ، و رتبه خوب اورده و کنکور قبول شده ! این برام قابل هضم نیست حتما یه سری اپشن های دیگه هم هست مثل عدم تاسیس داروسازی !که گذاشتن واسه اینکار .. 
> 
> حالا وجود شرایطی مثل معدل دیپلم بالای 18 و معدل کل لیسانس بالای 16 یکم متمایز میکنه افراد رو ولی باز هم نامردی ـه ..


خب اون آزمونی که می‌گیرن پدر طرفو درمیاره دیگه. مواد آزمون ایناست:
فيزيولوژي نظري (ضريب 3)، ميكروب شناسي شامل باكتري شناسي، ويروس شناسي و انگل شناسي پزشكي (ضريب 3)، آناتومي نظري (ضريب 3)، بيوشيمي نظري (ضريب 2)، بافت شناسي و جنين شناسي نظري (ضريب 2)، ايمونولوژي نظري (ضريب 2)،زبان عمومي(2)، ژنتيك (ضريب 1)، روانشناسي (ضريب 1)، تغذيه (ضريب 1)، فيزيك پزشكي (ضريب 1)، دروس اصول خدمات بهداشتي و بهداشت و تنظيم خانواده (ضريب 1)، دروس اصول اپيدميولوژي و مبارزه  با بيماري ها و آمار مقدماتي (ضريب 1)

یارو از نو کنکور بده گمون کنم آسون‌تر باشه!  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## FaaRshD

> خب اون آزمونی که می‌گیرن پدر طرفو درمیاره دیگه. مواد آزمون ایناست:
> فيزيولوژي نظري (ضريب 3)، ميكروب شناسي شامل باكتري شناسي، ويروس شناسي و انگل شناسي پزشكي (ضريب 3)، آناتومي نظري (ضريب 3)، بيوشيمي نظري (ضريب 2)، بافت شناسي و جنين شناسي نظري (ضريب 2)، ايمونولوژي نظري (ضريب 2)،زبان عمومي(2)، ژنتيك (ضريب 1)، روانشناسي (ضريب 1)، تغذيه (ضريب 1)، فيزيك پزشكي (ضريب 1)، دروس اصول خدمات بهداشتي و بهداشت و تنظيم خانواده (ضريب 1)، دروس اصول اپيدميولوژي و مبارزه  با بيماري ها و آمار مقدماتي (ضريب 1)
> 
> یارو از نو کنکور بده گمون کنم آسون‌تر باشه!


 تو یکی از تاپیک های اینجا ، من یه پستی دادم بعد دو سه نفر ریختن سر من که چرا ال کردی چرا بل کردی چرا اینجوری گفتی ! در حالی که قبل من اصلا پستی نداده بودن که به کار بچه های اینجا بیاد و منتظر بودن تا یه چیزی گفته بشه و اینا هم خودی نشون بدن ! ولی پیدا میشه یکی مثل شما که منطقی به پست ها جواب بده و یه سری از افراد رو از نگرانی و سردرگمی در بیاره !  .. واقعا مرسی 

من اطلاعات بیشتری در این موضوع ندارم متاسفانه ! چیزهایی که گفتم رو میدونم ولی اطلاعات شما از من بیشتر و بهتره و امیدوارم به درد بچه های اینجا بخوره .. 

بازم مرسی ..

----------

